
Show HN: Crowdfunding site for tax-deductible donations - lispytriz
http://caritax.com/home
======
lispytriz
Hi HN,

This is a crowdfunding site built in Bubble that lists charities to which one
can make tax-deductible donations.

Our goal is to help high-impact nonprofits fundraise from prospective donors
with the fiscal incentive to make recurring donations.

Would deeply appreciate feedback on this product, your relevant experience in
making tax-deductible donations, and pointers to nonprofits and projects you
believe should be fundraised for especially in this current pandemic.

